# Ciudad Satélite Santa Rosa - CALLAO



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esa zona ha mejorado bastante...*

Vipol está al costado y no es feo pero es menos bonito que Santa Rosa...y el entorno ha progresado mucho,quizás si en el Fundo Bocanegra hicieran una especie de "continuación" de la Ciudad Satélite y empalmar con el Aeropuerto,le daría a toda la zona un ambiente bastante interesante... 


roberto_vp said:


> Se ve interesante, pero su ubicación, eh... no es su fuerte.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> La Ciudad Satélite efectivamente se llama Santa Rosa como el distrito que está al sur de Ancón,pero está dentro de los límites del Callao,específicamente del Cercado del Callao,donde también pertenece el Aeropuerto Jorge Chávez,que dicho sea de paso,está a un pasito de la Ciudad Satélite... *que se caracteriza por tener nomenclaturas de órdenes religiosas..*


Si, recuerdo ello también. Cd Satélite Sta Rosa no esta tan mal, pero podría mejorar.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ya tiene sus años... esta conservado no se ve mal y 

Qué extención tiene?


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> La Ciudad Satélite efectivamente se llama Santa Rosa como el distrito que está al sur de Ancón,pero está dentro de los límites del Callao,específicamente del Cercado del Callao,donde también pertenece el Aeropuerto Jorge Chávez,que dicho sea de paso,está a un pasito de la Ciudad Satélite... que se caracteriza por tener nomenclaturas de órdenes religiosas..


miercoles!!! que verguenza!!! un miraflorino ensenandole a un chalaco sobre el callao!!! pucha he vivido en el callao (la perla) los primeros 20 anos de mi vida, mi familia es del callao por varias generaciones, inclusive soy descendiente de italianos y alemanes que llegaron al callao a inicios de la primera guerra mundial y para colmo he estudiado en el colegio san jose maristas del callao y nunca en mi vida escuche sobre esta ciudad satelite!! que verguenza!! hno:hno:


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry pero nada que ver, no me gusta, parece demasiado descuidado.


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Esa zona era muy tranquila,yo de niño vivi en esos bloques un tiempo,hoy no se como estara pero por lo visto sigue tranqui,aunque la verdad casi toda Lima antes era tranquila,hoy es otra la situacion,claro con excepciones... y si pertenece al Callao,mas precisamente al cercado...hoy lo veo casi igual,pero gracias por las fotos Miraflorino. me trajo recuerdos...
Saludos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Jaja, claro ciudad satélite de SAnta Rosa, es diferente al distrito del mismo nombre.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Recuerdo haber estado alguna vez por ahí, fue para recoger unos gatitos de tan solo unos meses de nacidos, llegar allá fue un viaje interminable, parecía interprovincial y del lugar no puedo rescatar grandes cosas, es solo uno más de mis recuerdos de un rincón de la enorme ciudad en que crecí.


----------

